# Rescues need new Homes..... Available Northern NY



## KrazyKritterz

I have some more Rescue babies that I picked up from someone that needed help fostering after a small petstore closed and she took all the unwanted Momma Rats.Some are Rex, Dumbo or Both, Hairless and colors are Blue or Beige and a Siamese. Also 1 Young Adult too.
I live in Hammond NY close to Watertown NY, but can travel sm. Distances or meet up, or if someone is interested and we can get a ratty train going thats fine too.PM if interested. Pics available soon!!!!


----------



## Bronte18

Awww! I hope they get good homes, I hate that everyone lives so far away from me on here! Wish I could be more help!


----------



## Jessiferatu

Gah, I have so many rats already! Lol! I could probably transport though, if someone was coming a little farther south? I'm on Long Island and don't mind driving a fair bit, but Watertown is preeeetty far from me. Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## KrazyKritterz

Jessiferatu said:


> Gah, I have so many rats already! Lol! I could probably transport though, if someone was coming a little farther south? I'm on Long Island and don't mind driving a fair bit, but Watertown is preeeetty far from me. Can't wait to see pics!


Thanks so much. If a Ratty Train is needed. I will keep uou in mind.


----------



## KrazyKritterz

Here are the Babies photos Up for adoption.Some are on hold for potention adopters so IF they are *** they hhavesomeone working on adopting them already if it doesnt work out I will repost them.***


This is Sora- Beige Mismarked Bareback with Wedge Blaze and she is also a Odd Eye (1 Dark and 1 red- the red eye is a Tad smaller) she is a active sweet little Girl. She is tiny still she was a Runt in the group. She is 5 weeks. (She is starred for QueenB1958)









This is Oliver- Male Beige Berkshire, 7-8 weeks old. Very curious and lives to nibble on you not hatd of course. He comes right up to when you open the cage. Of course he wont ait still long lol. He is a little piggy he is always looking for food. They just emptied that dish lol and He is looking for more.







This is Moose-5 1/2 weeks Male Blue Berkshire. He is a Shy boy and likes to mingle by himself. He lost his Momma Young (these babies were from a Rescue that needed help with fosters. Some babies were born in the Pet store that closed and was left alone because the Mothers were sold when the store was closing. Some Babies were born at tescue from mommas that were rescued Pregnant). So he is warming up to people slowly.







***This is Zander- 7-8 weeks Siamese Dumbo Rex- he is shy at first but warms up after you get him out. Likes yogi teats. (On hold for someone contacting me through email)







***This is Oryn -5 weeks old Dumbo Rex Siamese ( on hold for someone through email in Canada. )







Oreo-Black Variegated tiny Blaze She is 5 weeks also a runt. Mooses sister. Very shy and timid trying to get her out of her shell. ***(I may keep her but unsure)









Lily- 4 weeks Beige Double Rec Fuzzy Hairless Girl very sweet likes to pick at my fingernails. He and her sister give me Manicures. Her sister is staying with me. She won't be ready for a couple weeks. Due to she was so young.


----------



## QueenB1958

Sora is so cute, I might actually die.


----------



## KrazyKritterz

That she is. She is very active....lol, so is oreo for being SO tiny she is extremely on the go all the time. And always first to the food bowl.


----------



## gotchea

Do you know why one of sora's eyes is smaller than the other? My rat has the same thing. (doesn't stop her from being a total cutie)


----------



## KrazyKritterz

She is a Odd Eye and has HW markings my guess is it has something to do with being a Odd Eye and the genetics. She may have vision loss in the Red eye much like PEW but she doesnt let it get her down. Its barely noticable it looks like she is squinting is all. She came to me like that through the Rescue Im fostering for. She is certainly cute lol.


----------



## KrazyKritterz

Oh yes Update the Young Adult Male has found his Home. Now just the remaining babies.


----------



## gotchea

KrazyKritterz said:


> She is a Odd Eye and has HW markings my guess is it has something to do with being a Odd Eye and the genetics. She may have vision loss in the Red eye much like PEW but she doesnt let it get her down. Its barely noticable it looks like she is squinting is all. She came to me like that through the Rescue Im fostering for. She is certainly cute lol.


Yea my rat looks like he is squinting in one eye. haha. I think it is cute. I tried to research it but didn't find much and the vet wasn't helpful. My rat was left by his mother. So I always wonder about what she didn't like about him and if it was his eye or something else. Or if the squinty eye is connected to something else.


----------



## KrazyKritterz

I know people breed for odd eye sometimes almost like breeding for ear type or hair coat or color/pattern. She was the only baby in the litter like that but I tesesrched it too and its not horribly common, but it doesnt habe any side effects on the baby.


----------



## Pandorascaisse

I was just wondering - what females are left? I know someone who might possibly be considering but the baby would need to be female.


----------



## KrazyKritterz

Lily is available she is the Beige Double Rex (Fuzzy Hairless-Dark eyes)Oreo may be available I'll know for sure shortly. If not I can certainly get a female from the rescue. I didnt take all the babies available because....I only have so much room lol. Lily is very outgoing and active. She likes attention and lives to groom my hands and nails. If you are interested in lily or another if you want to see another female I definately can get you info and photos just PM me. I will get more photos tonight. Quality is crappy sometimes as its with my phone.


----------



## KrazyKritterz

Here are some new Photos of some of the babies. Lily the Double Rex Beige and then Oreo the Black and White variegated. They are the onky girls up for adoption. Also a photo of Moose Blue Berk available still and zander the Dumbo Rex Siamese next to Moose. Zander is spoken for and NOT available right now. Sora's Photos are last and she is spoken for as well. MORE photos of Oliver coming Tomorrow.


----------



## QueenB1958

They are just too cute. I'm so happy Margo will have someone who can keep up with her  What happened to the mothers of the babies? Have they already found homes?


----------



## KrazyKritterz

The Mothers to some of the babies were taken away warly and sold at the pet store before it closed. The Lady that redcued the remaning mommas She kept them 3 mama ratties in all. she then reached out to foster homes to foster the babies til they got homes. i mixed and matched litters just because its a varity and it helps get them homes better. Sora is Special as she is the only one I got from that litter that had the odd eyes. The pther babies were all male but 1 and the lady kept her to with the Momma.


----------



## ClassicFAIL

What about pics of males? I'm looking for a male close to 3 months...


----------



## KrazyKritterz

ClassicFAIL said:


> What about pics of males? I'm looking for a male close to 3 months...


The Blue Boy is posted and he is only 5 weeks. I have another older boy Ill post pics of Oliver tonight. He is more like 9 ish weeks


----------



## KrazyKritterz

There may be more boys soon. If you are serious about taking them as i can pick them up from rescue place but only if you will take them i can pick them up Tuesday. I know there is Black and whites probably Hooded and agouti and possible more Blues.... let me know. Thanks. OLIVER is the Beige Boy I posted on page 1


----------



## KrazyKritterz

There may be more boys soon. If you are serious about taking one as i can pick some up from rescue place but only if you will take them after i can pick them up Tuesday. Its hard to have so many at one time incase I cannot get them all where they need to go. I know there is Black and whites probably Hooded and agouti and possible more Blues.... let me know. Thanks. OLIVER is the Beige Boy I posted on page 1


----------



## KrazyKritterz

Oliver-Beige Berkshire Male ~born 5/25/14. Approx. 9weeks old AVAILABLE 

Moose-American Blue Berkshire (heart on belly) Male. Born 6/17/14 is 6 weeks old AVAILABLE

Lily- Beige Double Rex (Patchwork hairless) Dark eyes. Female. Approx Born 6/22 /14 is 5 weeks old AVAILABLE (Tiny for her age)

Oreo-Black & White Variegated Female. Approx Born 6/22/14 is 5weeks old. AVAILABLE (Tiny for her age)

Zander, Oryn & Sora are on Hold for potential Adopters.

Cyrus amd Lily'sister Suri are staying with me. 

UPDATED photos on all available babies coming soon. Updated photos of Oreo and Lily from Saturday are above.

****I may pick up more Fosters tomorrow but not if I dont have homes for more by then as I only have limited age space.


----------



## KrazyKritterz

Update I have had interest in Oliver and Moose through a online ad. So if her questionnaire is good and she has a good hme they will be joining her soon. So I will only have the 2 girls left.


----------



## QueenB1958

Will your rescue neuter? If so, I might be able to take a neutered boy in addition to Sora.


----------



## KrazyKritterz

No she doesn't neuter she is just a Rescue Lady. She actually doesnt have a Exotic vet anywhere near her except Canada. I myself live a hr away from a Exotic vet but I have worked there for 8yrs (I just left in May to return to school for nursing to become a RMA) so I know my stuff lol....she relies on me to help her or if needed I go meet her and take the Ratty to my vet but trust me you dont want to oay that fre its about 350$. Thats why she doesnt have it done really. Too expensive here. If you want to pay the bill I could take the male to the vet and get him neutered for you but you may find a cheaper vet closer to you.


----------



## KrazyKritterz

How ever I do still have 2 girls left the Patchwork Hairless...and the Black &White Varigated. I have a Dumbo Rex that I held back as I intended to keep her but I dont want to keep 2 many due to limited time once I start my new job on midnight shift. Im still debating but I may have to let her go to a new home too.


----------



## ClassicFAIL

I would be interested in Oliver... but how far north are you? I wold only be able to drive 2 hours tops from philly. I also would not be able to get him till friday.


----------



## KrazyKritterz

I have never Been that far south myself but I cam tell you I am 5 hrs from the PA border or I was last time I traveled through there in a group on a Bus it was at lwast 5 hrs. Its 3 hrs just from NYC to me im literally next to Canada border like I can look on my window and see it I live on the River. I unfortunately cannot drive to meet any farther then Watertown only a hr from me as my car is in shop and I have to borrow a car.
Also Oliver has a application Pending on him now. Him and Moose Both. I posted that earlier this AM


----------



## KrazyKritterz

UPDATE-OREO, OLIVER AND MOOSE are all in the works of being adopted this weekend. Also had inquiry about Lily too so doing well.

Today I picked up 3 new Fosters (girls) and Friday or Saturday I get 2 more. How bad is it when Petco calls you when they get rats in that someone doesn't want and instead of them going up for adoption they call me. They call me the rat lady lol..... So 2 young males coming home this weekend.


----------



## KrazyKritterz

UPDATE-OREO, OLIVER AND MOOSE are all in the works of being adopted this weekend. Also had inquiry about Lily too so doing well.<br><br>Today I picked up 3 new Fosters (girls) and Friday or Saturday I get 2 more. How bad is it when Petco calls you when they get rats in that someone doesn't want and instead of them going up for adoption they call me. They call me the rat lady lol..... So 2 young males coming home this weekend.


----------



## KrazyKritterz

Sorry about the photo its from the ride home. The girls are in terrible need of a bath. They were soooooo DIRTY. Poor babies.

2 Blue hooded girls. Meet Elsa & Ana

















Black Variberk- Meet Rogue









No idea yet what the 2 boys are.


----------



## KrazyKritterz

Anyone interested...I still have some looking for homes. People have backed out or atopped communicating with me.Lily, oryn, Zander, Kahlua, Rogue, They all need homes still. (Kahlua is on a bit of a hold she came to me with URI and Im working to get rid of that.)
Oreo, Moose , Oliver all have gotten homes though


----------



## KrazyKritterz

Ok so UPDATE on available ratties

Oryn and Zander- 2 Siamese Dumbo Rex Males

Moose- Blue Berkshire Male

Lily-Double Rex Beige FemaleRogue - Black VariBerk Female

I WOULD LIKE THE SIAMESE BOYSVTO GO TOGETHER OR 1TO GO WITH MOOSE ALL 3 TOGETHER RIGHT NOW

I would love for the 2 girls go togetherKahlua-Beige Berkshire Dumbo Rex Girl will be available after her URI is treated. She, storm and stella all ad it when I picked them up. They are not around the others. (Stella and Storm are my girls)

Willing to do a Adopt 1 Get 1 for anyone that wants to adopt. PM mee alot of these babies were actually on hold for poeple that stopped communicating with me. Sora is on hold for someone from this forum if I dont hear back from her have been trying for days then she will be up for adoption.

Deposit to hold baby will need to be made through paypal and non refundable.


----------



## KrazyKritterz

I still have many babies needing homes. If anyone is interested.


----------



## gotchea

I LOVE sora. She has a squinty eye like my rat! I have a weird attachment to that. Too bad we aren't closer! Then I could see if she was a good friend for wilder! What is her personality like?


----------



## KrazyKritterz

She is a Tiny sweetie. There actually is a girl on the forum adopting her at some point.


----------



## gotchea

Yay! I'm glad


----------



## KrazyKritterz

Today I will be uodating photos of those available.

Rogue-Black Veriberk Female (only a Partial Tail)
Lily-Beige Berkshire Double Rex Female
Titus-Black Berkshire Dumbo Double Rex Male
Zander- Siamese Dumbo Rex Male
Oryn-Siamese Dumbo Rex Male
Chase-Blue Variegated Dumbo Male (He has aggression towards SOME other males (Does great with Zander they are buddies)



I have other on hold I may add to this list id the people wanting them don't answer my messages.I

am needing to get them to new homes so adoption fee is $5.00 adopt one and you can get 1free (if 2 are wanted). Money all goes right back to the Rat Fund for Food, treats, cages (if needed) accessories and Vet Fund

I am in Hammond NY and that is literally right on Canadian border. I am 2 hrs north of Syracuse and 1 hr north of watertown.

AT THIS TIME I CANNOT TRAVEL FURTHER THEN WATERTOWN AS I DO NOT HAVE MY OWN CAR. I am sorry but I have no choice. I would ship them but im not close to a airport and its very expensive and a lengthy process.


----------



## Pandorascaisse

I cannot wait to see Titus and Zannder and Oryn.

Bring on the cute babies >:3


----------



## KrazyKritterz

Here are the photos- Please excuse the Tanks and Tubs and wire floors.... i use them to get photos sometimes during cleaning routines. they are not housed in these permantly.Rogue-Black Veriberk Female (only a Partial Tail)







Lily-Beige Berkshire Double Rex Female







Titus-Black Berkshire Dumbo Double Rex Male







Zander- Siamese Dumbo Rex Male







Oryn-Siamese Dumbo Rex Male







Oreo-Black and White Hooded Male







Chase-Blue Variegated Dumbo Male (He has aggression towards SOME other males (Does great with Zander they are buddies)







I do have someone looking possibly to adopt Oryn.Also I advertise adoptions online sites too so as I get rats to mew homes I will update the list if you want someone I meed to know asap because they may be rehomed from the online site.


----------



## ClassicFAIL

how old is Zander?


----------



## Jessiferatu

Oh Lily is just too cute.


----------



## evander

I love Lily!! She reminds me a lot of my heart rat Evander


----------



## KrazyKritterz

Zander is about 10-11 weeks old now.


----------



## KrazyKritterz

Oreo and Zander went to their new home together tonight as did Lily and Rogue.
I also picked up from the Rescue lady I foster for.
A Blue Capped Wedge Blazed Boy.

Also 4 little Girls 3 weeks old lost there momma (took the 4 girls the rescue kept the 3 boys to Handraise) the Rescue got a call saying the Momma was out for playtime and was accidently stepped on my the owners Husband and she was killed. Babies were starting to eat and drink on there own but were still nursing.
So I am supplimenting with homemade Formula and Babyfood.
The girls are all Rex Dumbos except 1. Pics tomorrow 3 Hooded (Beige, Black, ? )and 1 Berkshire (?)
?-not sure the Color


----------



## KrazyKritterz

I have a few Fosters left. I have 2 Boys. Blue Berkshire possibly Agouti Blue. He is 8 weeks and a Blue Blazed Capped boy about 7 weeks now, everyone is being treated for URI right now, just secondary only a few sneezing but everyone is doing well.
Also a 6 month old Blue variegated Dumbo male, aggressive to other males. 
Would love to get them New homes asap.
Pics I will post soon.


----------



## Perocore

Oh those new babies are just so sweet! How I wish I had time for another boy, haha. Anyways, good luck finding homes for everyone! Such a great thing to do, taking them in like that


----------

